# Maryland Speed Trap List



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

The design of this thread is to keep an updated list on current speed traps in Maryland. Police have favorite roads as well as favorite methods, and sometimes just having a radar detector or watchful eye isn't enough. This thread, which will help give a heads up, combined with a good radar detector could save you a lot of money. So if you know of a speed trap which is more than a one time occurence, chime in! But lets try to stay specifically on topic!

First, list where the location of the trap is and try to put it in a style that makes it distinctive from other text, such as bold. If it pertains to the Baltimore Beltway, state whether it is the inner or outer loop. If it is an interstate highway, state which direction. If possible, provide which exits or blatant land marks the trap is close to. After this, follow it up with a "-" or ":" and provide a quick explanation if you can.

If you know what it is, list the type of speed measurement, as multiple types exist and some are harder to detect than others. For radar, there is X, K, and KA band which recently have been used equally as much here. X is the oldest and easiest to detect and KA is the newest and hardest. Radar can come in constant on, which means that is is always running and easier to detect, and instant on, which emits a sudden burst only when the trigger is pulled. LIDAR, which stands for Light Detection And Ranging, is a laser gun which measures speed much quicker and accurately. It is also much harder to detect. Generally, this is shot outside the vehicle as it can not be used in bad weather, while moving or though glass. It is common to see these on a tripod. Many times, your radar detector may not even beep when you are being clocked. VASCARVASCARh stands for Visual Average Speed Computer And Recorder, is the worst of them all. Nothing can detect it as your speed is measured by two markers, generally white lines in the road, a stop watch and a officer's math skills. This can be very inaccurate and can be read more about here.







-*I695 on the inner loop a mile or so before the Greenspring Exit*-State Troopers will shoot X band constant on here. This area already has an X band signal which is strong but a false. This is the sneakiest speed trap ever. Whatever causes the false can be turned off. When they shoot X, they turn off whatever causes the false so you will still only pickup one source of X. It is stronger but if you are not paying close attention, you're busted. They also occasionally shoot LIDAR here too.

-*Timonium Road*-The last 2 weeks this road is packed to high hell with any and every band radar, no LIDAR. It occurs in 3 main spots, half a mile from where Dulaney Valley Road and Timonium (there is a clearing for them to pull over and shoot), Fox Chapel, and the dip right by Legend Hill, which provides them a good vantage point and you a big blind sport until you go down that hill.

-*I95*-I have heard of X band being used here, I have personally witnessed K, KA, and LIDAR, and a hell of a lot of it everywhere. The favorite area of setting up shop is where I95 and I895 divide. I95 by 195 is a area of preference too. Use caution anywhere on this road, as police even use moving radar in undercover vehicles.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

I95- the 1 middle turn around before the river side exit in harford county, and the one before bel-air. both going south.


----------

